# ¡Me rindo, Google ganó!



## Gerson strauss (Sep 15, 2021)

Hola a todos. 

Tengo una PC antigua con XP y como esta aun corre muchos programas de electrónica y además quería algo de privacidad, decidí
trabajar en un "proyecto secreto", pues se que mi computador principal es constantemente espiado. 

Estaba de lo mas tranquilo trabajando ... y revisando las viejas carpetas de música, encontré todos los albums que tengo guardados allí. 
Empecé a ver las carpetas una a una ayer en la noche, no escuche nada, solo las mire.

Ese PC antiguo no tiene Internet, no esta conectado en red con otros computadores, absolutamente nada.

Hoy en la mañana entro a Youtube y empiezo a ver videos recomendados con todo lo que había visto ayer en la noche. Pensé que solo era
una casualidad porque a veces veo videos de esas canciones.

Pero entre mi música también estaba la música de mi hermana que yo no suelo escuchar ni buscar en Youtube, como por ejemplo Mocedades y otros.

Ya no era coincidencia, de alguna manera lograron ver el contenido de ese computador sin tener internet ni otro sistema de comunicación. En 
algún momento leí que un computador podía transmitir a través del buzzer, pero ya lo había desconectado.

Lo que si comparto entre las dos PC, es el monitor, el teclado y el mouse. ¿Cómo lo hicieron? ¿estoy paranoico?.

Pd: mi "proyecto secreto" se fue al carajo... ya no lo puedo patentar.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 15, 2021)

Lo que acabas de publicar puede parecer de locos o digno de alguien con esquizofrenia paranoide pero cuento otra anécdota. Yo, cenando en mi casa con mi padre y mi madre, una TV CRT, un TDT, un movil "patata" (no smartphone) y NADA conectado a Internet. Yo estaba con mi padre comentando un anuncio del Dacia Duster, pues resulta ser que tras terminar de cenar, voy a mi taller donde tengo el ordenador con el que escribo estas líneas y no para de salirme publicidad de ese coche.

Hace años, en Cádiz, había un hombre que no paraba de hacer pintadas con una inscripción: "Si te sumba el oido te escuchan con láser LA NASA". Este hombre no andaba tan mal encaminado, no es broma, las pintadas salieron hasta en el periódico.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Sep 15, 2021)

Si , también usan el canal de retorno de los "decodificadores de tv" me aparece cosas de internet en la tv y también relacionadas con lo que hablo con las personas.
Recién entro a taringa y...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 15, 2021)

Me temo que lo que hoy en día ya hemos "padecido" mas de uno..ir a usar el teléfono móvil y que te salga un texto advirtiendo que "no puedes acceder al terminal porque este está grabando"    🤚 ✋ deben de estar haciéndolo ya hace muchos años, sin permisos ni madre que lo fundó..

Hace dos días hablaba con un colega de una reparación de un tv y unos materiales en concreto, esto por el teléfono móvil, los dos cada uno en su casa accedimos al mismo tiempo al buscador con el ordenador y comenzaron a salir anuncios y videos del tema que estábamos tratando.




Andrxx dijo:


> Hace años, en Cádiz, había un hombre que no paraba de hacer pintadas con una inscripción: "Si te sumba el oido te escuchan con láser LA NASA". Este hombre no andaba tan mal encaminado, no es broma, las pintadas salieron hasta en el periódico.


Por ahí en algún lado tengo una revista de electrónica de los 80 con un micrófono "espía" basado en la refracción ( o algo así ) de un laser. Si la encuentro lo posteo.


Me rio yo de los que se enorgullecen de tener un smartv que al entrar en casa les saluda.. ...🙄 ...
¿Cómo se piensan que los reconoce el diabólico aparato para saludarles..?
¿Cómo pensarán que los reconoce y distingue el bendito smartivito..?
El día que aparezcan en internet su mujer o su hija adolescente paseándose por el salón en paños menores...... ¿seguirán sintiéndose muy orgullosos por haber adquirido un smartv parlanchín ( con cámara incorporada)....?  🙄 🤭 😆 🤣


PD. ¿O le echarán la culpa al sensor pir con cámara incorporada del sistema de alarma?


----------



## el_patriarca (Sep 15, 2021)

Yo les cuento una: resulta que mi novia tiene una amiga que nos confesó que le gustan las cosas "salvajes" en la intimidad. Hubieran visto la cara que puso cuando le dije que el celular te espía.

Pero es que yo digo: a quién se le ocurrió la idea de filmarse?


----------



## unmonje (Sep 15, 2021)

En ésta no les voy a poder ayudar, porque ...
1- mis dispositivos, nunca están relacionados entre si.
2- En mi móvil NO uso Internet, no llamo a nadie, solo atiendo a los  que están, en mi agenda (son 2 o 3 personas) o a la grúa.
3- Siempre desde hace años, tengo bloqueadas las publicidades y uso navegadores que casi nadie usa.
4- Las cuestiones personales solo las atiendo en persona.
5- Varias cosas mas, que no mencionaré aquí   
6- Cuando hago búsquedas, las hago en nombre de anónimas  personas.
7- Una cuenta de correo que abrí hace 20 años, junta pasto. 
En suma nunca tuve problemas de esos, pero tampoco me importa. Solo que no soporto a los impertinentes.


----------



## analogico (Sep 16, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Por ahí en algún lado tengo una revista de electrónica de los 80 con un micrófono "espía" basado en la refracción ( o algo así ) de un laser. Si la encuentro lo posteo.


son "micrófonos laser" se apuntan a las ventanas de vidrio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2021)

Espionaje de la CIA de hace mas de 10 años , un laser pega en cierto ángulo contra un vidrio , entonces gran parte se refleja y es leído desde el otro extremo . . .  o sea que tenés que tener dos apartamentos distantes para poder hacerlo.


----------



## paliz (Sep 16, 2021)

Es espionaje si, pero un espionaje consentido. 

En el momento que entras a cualquier servicio de google, estás aceptando que google recopile datos tuyos (como preferencias musicales en éste caso) y luego mostrártelo entre las primeras opciones cuando vuelvas a navegar.

Si no quieres aceptar ser espiado, no uses mas google, ni ningún navegador que utilice productos de google.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 16, 2021)

No se si leyeron la nota de hace unos 3 meses (Yahoo) , donde el gobierno de los EUdeNA anunciaba la prohibición del ingreso a esa unión de naciones, de ordenadores de cierta  FAMOSA marca CHINA, por haberse encontrado en entrecapas de la placa BASE de varios de ellos, implantado un sub-ordenador de 8 bits, con capacidades de conexiónes a redes inalámbrica, sin otra función aparente que la justifique, pero con capacidades de cálculo. Busquen quienes quieran leerla

leer esto


----------



## el_patriarca (Sep 16, 2021)

"Al ser chips diminutos la cantidad de código inyectado también era ínfima"

Ajajjjjjajjj anda ya



paliz dijo:


> Es espionaje si, pero un espionaje consentido.
> 
> En el momento que entras a cualquier servicio de google, estás aceptando que google recopile datos tuyos (como preferencias musicales en éste caso) y luego mostrártelo entre las primeras opciones cuando vuelvas a navegar.
> 
> Si no quieres aceptar ser espiado, no uses mas google, ni ningún navegador que utilice productos de google.


Yo entiendo eso, pero ocurrió en una PC que no tiene ningún servicio de Google y que no esta conectada a Internet.


----------



## lynspyre (Sep 16, 2021)

A mi me vale ve**a que me espíen, es más, me aprovecho de eso para buscar ofertas de productos y servicios de los que me pueda aprovechar.
Prácticamente crecí con internet, desde 1990 mi padre tenía internet en casa un Compaq Presario 425 con tarjeta capturadora de TV. Desde esa computadora el veía películas y navegaba por la red, revisaba sus correos y más, así que siempre estuve expuesto a las redes de información.

Mi información vale caquita, yo no soy un genio programador, ni diseñador de circuitos ni nada, soy un mísero ser promedio sin nada que ocultar.

Yo sólo me aprovecho del sistema, cuando necesito encontrar lo que necesito sin tener que andar metido en google entrando de página en página, simplemente saco el teléfono, digo en voz alta lo que quiero, espero 30 min, y abro cualquier red social, listo, mientras reviso las publicaciones de amigos y conocidos encuentro las publicidades que ofrecen lo que ando buscando, y siempre con los mejores precios, así que gano yo.


----------



## paliz (Sep 18, 2021)

el_patriarca dijo:


> "Al ser chips diminutos la cantidad de código inyectado también era ínfima"
> 
> Ajajjjjjajjj anda ya
> 
> ...


Me perdí en la última parte

¿Cómo es posible que ingreses a youtube en una maquina que no tiene conexión a internet?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2021)

Google te espía a través del monitor aunque se encuentre apagado.
Se conecta mediante a la red mediante la red eléctrica domiciliaria.
Si estás conectado con una batería el monitor guarda la información y la transmite cuando se pone a cargar la batería.
Si cargas la batería con energía solar se emite una transmisión de (UHF) ultra alta frecuencia que rebota en la luna y se distribuye a todo el planeta.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 18, 2021)

Ninguno de los extremos, ni la guerra de las galaxias  ni counter strike
El espionaje se caracteriza por ser paciente. Un ordenador de 8 bits puede guardar direcciones o bloques, de lo que el usuario tipea, no hace falta guardar fotos, después, basta esperar que llegue alguna señal de wifi vecina y conectarse, no tiene que ser la propia o esperar que el mismo usuario dentro de meses, haga el mismo alguna conexión  También si el ordenador es de NADIE, a NADIE importa.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 19, 2021)

lynspyre dijo:


> Mi información vale caquita


Eso dices tu, para grandes empresas es informacion util, y se paga por ello, y tu se las das gratis, por mas que digas que ganes, estas equivocado, ellos ganan con ofrecerte ofertas que hasta ni siquiera lo son (como las de black friday, y esos), ponen un cartel con "oferta"/"descuento" y la frase que buscabas. Listo, ellos ganan en publicidad, cliente y venta  y tu... Bue, nada, lailusion que ganaste algo


----------



## capitanp (Sep 19, 2021)

Quizas no sea el micrófono, quizás no sea el monitor, ni el speaker sino un poderoso algoritmo que rastrea las migajas que dejas vos y los que estan alrededor.

A mi no me pasa


----------



## mcrven (Sep 19, 2021)

¡¡¡ LAMEN A SNOWDEN !!!


----------



## EMKB312 (Dic 5, 2021)

En las políticas de privacidad de muchos servicios y redes sociales mencionan en resumen que logran recopilar información tuya a costas de otros usuarios y servicios que interactúan o tienen que ver algo contigo, lo peor de esto es que cuando decides cancelar el servicio (eliminar la cuenta) tus datos serán supuestamente eliminados del servidor después de X tiempo, pero los datos que se obtuvieron a través de los demás (terceros) se mantienen, ya que cuentan como datos ajenos a ti (aunque en realidad no lo sean)


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 5, 2021)

A mí me pasó hace poco que vi un meme de y si vendo fotos de mis patas.

Y se me ocurrió hacer el chiste de me voy a comprar tacones y voy a vender fotos de mis patas y todos se rieron.

Y feisbuq me empezó va sugerir grupos de fotos de piez y grupos tacones🤔.

Me sorprendió no sé si Android escucha lo que uno dice.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 5, 2021)

Eso pasa con absolutamente todo, incluso si lo hablas.
El otro dia me paso, y creo que era con youtube o algo asi.
Para evitar eso, debes crear TU el dispositivo, y software.

Por otro lado, tengan en cuenta lo siguiente, TODO lo que se sube a internet, QUEDA en internet


----------



## aitopes (Dic 6, 2021)

Hola!
Lo mas probable es que tengas activado el asistente de Google en el telefono. Ese que si dices "OK google" te permite hacer algunas cosas. 
Ese soft te está escuchando todo el tiempo a ver si dices "Ok google"...pero hay muchas denuncias de que ademas busca frases y palabras para "mejorar tu experiencia de búsqueda".

Saludos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 6, 2021)

Todo lo graban y guardan todas las búsquedas, visiones y conversaciones..

Los extraterrestres están detrás. 👽

Ahora en serio, cuando veo alguna conversación del foro y sus imágenes después en yutub me salen videos en concordancia con las imágenes vistas en el foro.
Que salga mucho relacionado con las visitas o búsquedas en diferentes páginas es normal, *todas* las app y programas guardan las búsquedas para "ayudarte" a encontrar cuando busques en base a tus gustos.. 🙄
Después de leer el tema de una reparación de lcd todo, eran sugerencias de reparaciones de tv.

Es lo que hay, si no queremos esto la solución es desconectarnos de todo o limitar todas las opciones y aún así nos engañaran.


La muestra..

Casualidad, espionaje informático.. 🤷‍♂️
La próxima vez escribo algo de miss mundo jeje. Jeje..


----------



## malesi (Dic 6, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Todo lo graban y guardan todas las búsquedas, visiones y conversaciones..
> 
> Los extraterrestres están detrás. 👽


Pero no solucionan los problemas de los "nuevos"


----------



## aitopes (Dic 6, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ahora en serio, cuando veo alguna conversación del foro y sus imágenes después en yutub me salen videos en concordancia con las imágenes vistas en el foro.
> Que salga mucho relacionado con las visitas o búsquedas en diferentes páginas es normal, *todas* las app y programas guardan las búsquedas para "ayudarte" a encontrar cuando busques en base a tus gustos.. 🙄


Ya voy entendiendo por que me salen tantas publicidades de supuestos medicamentos para superar la disfunción eréctil.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 6, 2021)

A mi me aparecen sugeridos videos de TikTok sobre señoritas en paños menores  😳 ...deben ser por las teteras del amigo @J2C


----------



## J2C (Dic 6, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> A mi me aparecen sugeridos videos de TikTok sobre señoritas en paños menores  😳 ...deben ser por las teteras del amigo @J2C


A mi me sugieren la construcción de cabañas de madera !!!!!.


Será que lo tengo domado a San Google ????


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 6, 2021)

Ese fin de semana desgraciadamente   mi se metio un vírus en disco rigido  que borro (conrronpeu) lo BOOT del Windos y mi PC nomas andou !
Tuve que llamar mi sobriño que es un capo en informactica para puder arreglar mi PC.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Dic 6, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Me sorprendió no sé si Android escucha lo que uno dice.


Escuchan las 24 horas del día.

Mi hermano me regalo un parlante bluetooth y este tiene micrófono pues se puede contestar llamadas telefónicas, si lo conectas al celular. Empecé haciendo experimentos a ver hasta donde llegaba el espionaje y tome uno de mis celulares y lleve a tierra la linea de salida del micrófono.

Como ya no podían escuchar, un día me sale un mensaje en Android que decía algo así: "ahora se podrá usar cualquier auricular de cable como micrófono" ... así que cuando usaba los audífonos en ese momento si me escucharían.

No le preste atención. Un día deje cerca de mi cama el parlante bluetooth ya mencionado y el celular con el micrófono bloqueado, me fui a dormir y en medio de la noche el parlante hacia un sonido "tun, tun, tun, tun" que me despertó ... ya sabia lo que estaba pasando, el celular estaba conectándose con el parlante para usar el micrófono de este y así seguir escuchándome.

Tome el celular y le quite la batería y el parlante dejo de hacer el sonido de conexión. Lo raro es que yo nunca había conectado ese parlante a ese celular. 

Como sufro de ronquidos, al otro día me salían anuncios de tratamientos para dejar de roncar, videos sobre ronquidos, etc. Además me pusieron una opción en Android "hora de dormir" con sonidos de lluvia y truenos, pues según ellos no duermo bien.

También deje el celular en casa por un tiempo y Android pensó que siempre estoy en casa, y un día me pusieron un video que decía algo así: "personas que decidieron no volver a salir de casa" era un video como de algo asiático.

Poco o nada me gustan las redes sociales, así que también me ponen videos de soledad o relacionados.

No solo te escuchan, también analizan tu comportamiento y te faltan al respeto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 6, 2021)

? Quieren sener monitorados 24h al dia , 7 dias a semana y asi por adelante , conpre un deses : alexa - Google Search y buena suerte , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 6, 2021)

No creo que sea para espiarnos, pienso que es para sugerir publicidad a medida.

La otra vez compré una imprimidora tresde en mercado libre y mi feisbuq se llenó de publicidad de servicio 3d, impresoras, refacciones y sugerencia de grupos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 6, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> No creo que sea para espiarnos, pienso que es para sugerir publicidad a medida.
> 
> La otra vez compré una imprimidora tresde en mercado libre y mi feisbuq se llenó de publicidad de servicio 3d, impresoras, refacciones y sugerencia de grupos.


Puede sener que si , puede sener que no, quien puede realmente saper , jo tuve un jefe que sienpre descia : "Lo mundo es malo y todos nosotros somos uns idiotas".
Cuando fue despedido por el enfin entiendi claramente ese "dicho" , pero muy afortunadamente Dios es Padre y NO padrasto , un mes despues saque otro enpleyo muuuuucho mejor aun , o sea "cai para riba" , jajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


----------



## Gerson strauss (Dic 6, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> No creo que sea para espiarnos, pienso que es para sugerir publicidad a medida.


Ja ja ja  que ingenuo eres. Dime por que mis fotos de Whatsapp estan en Google fotos, por que si uso Opera las busquedas aparecen en Chrome... y usando VPN.


----------



## aitopes (Dic 6, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> No creo que sea para espiarnos, pienso que es para sugerir publicidad a medida.
> 
> La otra vez compré una imprimidora tresde en mercado libre y mi feisbuq se llenó de publicidad de servicio 3d, impresoras, refacciones y sugerencia de grupos.


Si, Google literalmente te "regala" apps para poder vender publicidad. Asi que escucha para "conocerte mejor" y poder recomendarte cosas que posiblemente compres.

Pero....dudo que en caso de que el FBI o gobierno de turno lo considere necesario lo entreguen los datos .

Hubo, hace un tiempo, flor de lio con Alexa (creo). Resumido, que había como 100 tipos que escuchaban al azar audios recogidos por el sistema para mejorar su IA (viendo si lo que se reconoce automáticamente coincide con la realidad). 

Bien, algunos de esos empleados, después de dejar de trabajar para la empresa, denunciaron que habían escuchado casos de violencia familiar, robos, etc y que no podían denunciarlos porque teóricamente, esas escuchas no se estaban realizando.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 6, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> No creo que sea para espiarnos, pienso que es para sugerir publicidad a medida


A eso yo le llamo invasión de intimidad, acoso y derrivo, espionaje y venta de datos a terceros cuartos y quintos..
Cuando me acosan con las mismas sugerencias cambio de tema buscando videos de  bricolaje o tornos caseros. 

Con las tecnologías antiguas..

​No había tento lío... A no ser que te pillara la cuñada telefonista tratando de hablar con tu amante. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Gerson strauss (Dic 6, 2021)

Me llega un mensaje a Whatsapp...



Luego entro a una web y había un anuncio de la empresa mencionada en el mensaje.



Queda claro que leen los mensajes de Whatsapp.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 6, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Me sorprendió no sé si Android escucha lo que uno dice.


 
Escuchan lo que tú dices... y hasta lo que estás pensando en decir y todavía no has dicho...


----------



## Nicolas16 (Dic 6, 2021)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Si , también usan el canal de retorno de los "decodificadores de tv" me aparece cosas de internet en la tv y también relacionadas con lo que hablo con las personas.
> Recién entro a taringa y...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 271721


Creo que solo es el algoritmo de youtube que mira tu actividad de busqueda y te recomienda videos parecidos segun yo


----------



## unmonje (Dic 6, 2021)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Me llega un mensaje a Whatsapp...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 275219
> 
> ...


Por eso, no uso dinero ni transfiero nada por Internet por ningún motivo. Despuées, si es cierto o no, es irrelevante


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 6, 2021)

Nicolas16 dijo:


> Creo que solo es el algoritmo de youtube que mira tu actividad de busqueda y te recomienda videos parecidos segun yo


Si! Pero todo tiene un fin netamente comercial.
Porque los otros días tuve una fuerte discusión con mí vecino.
Y al día sig. me aparecieron publicidades de armas jeje.


----------



## el_patriarca (Dic 6, 2021)

Creo que se están emocionando:

1. No me interesa que google o quien sea me espíe. Si quieren saber que soy contratista y tengo novia, pues perfecto, a ver si así alguien de otro país me contrata. 

2. Controlar? JUAS! Yo siempre hago lo que quiero, de hecho ayer me salí todo el día a una fiesta y bailé comí y bebí hasta decir basta, sin gastar un centavo. Eso de controlar es otro invento de la generación adolescente de cristal que le gusta jugar a ser Fox Mulder y quiere rebelarse ante la autoridad y los progenitores como lo queríamos hacer nosotros en nuestros tiempos. 

3. No me molesta la publicidad, Uso un bloqueador y adiós. Y cuando quiere salir publicidad en el face, el video se crashea y cambia a la siguiente publicación. Así también me digo a mí mismo que estoy holgazaneando y cierro el face. 

4. TÚ, sí tú, o vos, tú eres quien compra el producto innecesario y gasta su platita. El google o tik tok solo te muestra el producto y a la pelada que lo sostiene


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 6, 2021)

!Se de una estoria donde una mujer descobriu la traición de su marido monitorando a distancia ( por Internet) su pulsación cardiaca por meo de del smart watch , ( lo experto olvido de sacar tenporariamente su relogio encuanto pulava la cierca) Jajajajajajajaja!
Otra fue veridica : encuanto la mujer viajava a servicio su marido fue tomar unas cervezaz en la casa de la luz roja encuanto apreciabas un show de stripe .
Cuando nomas su smartfone avisando que llego una mensagen , era su mujer y de muy lejos esa enbiou una foto ezactamente del "sitio" por  donde se encontraba lo esperto , Jajajajajaja !
!Ela monitorava su pasos por lo  GPS del telefono , Jajajajajajaaja!
!Portanto gente muuucho cuidado con la Tecnologia , cuando menos si espera .........................................y si queda atrapado en una cilada  !
!Saludos!


----------



## Agustinw (Dic 6, 2021)

Si están en algo secreto y no quieren que los descubran pues instalen una distro sin servicios de ubicación, busquedas, etc, paguen una VPN con buen ancho de banda y utilicen navegación incognita que no almacene cookies.
Hay foros especializados en ciberseguridad y hacking ético donde el tema de lograr anonimato en linea es muy hablado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 6, 2021)

Agustinw dijo:


> Si están en algo secreto y no quieren que los descubran pues instalen una distro sin servicios de ubicación, busquedas, etc, paguen una VPN con buen ancho de banda y utilicen navegación incognita que no almacene cookies.
> Hay foros especializados en ciberseguridad y hacking ético donde el tema de lograr anonimato en linea es muy hablado.


!O haga como jo , tenga solamente un zapatofone y mismo asi NIN se si quedo libre de sener espiado por audio  , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 6, 2021)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Creo que se están emocionando:
> 
> 1. No me interesa que google o quien sea me espíe. Si quieren saber que soy contratista y tengo novia, pues perfecto, a ver si así alguien de otro país me contrata.
> 
> ...


Estas muy mal, te explico;

1) No te van hacer publicidad a ti, van a usar TU informacion para meterte publicidad A TI, se entiende la diferencia?

2) No se a qué te refieres, pero para las grandes empresas, tu eres un numero X al que venderle algo, y es ahi donde controlan qué venderte.

3) Que uses bloqueador, no quiere decir que dejarán de enviarte publicidad relacionada, ya que no saben hasta que intenta mostrarse en el navegador o lo que sea que uses la publicidad que se topan con el bloqueador, y si sabes algo de programacion, si es publicidad dinamica (la mayoria), siempre llega a cargarse en la pagina el código, que bloquee ese código, no quiere decir que ya hayan usado tus datos para vender a los comerciantes (grandes empresas).

4) Exactamente, cada es libre de comprar o no el producto mostrado, pero si no te das cuenta, para llegar a mostrarte un anuncio, ya vendieron TU informacion a esas empresas.


Yo no tengo activado absolutamente nada, pero hay aplicaciones que se pueden instalar en segundo plano, y nunca saber.

Yo tengo el código fuente de una aplicacion de espionaje remoto (no es la idea, pero si para lo que lo usan), y te puedo asegurar que cuesta encontrar esa aplicacion.

Te dejo una nota sobre ésto, y piensa cuántas app tienen éste u otro programa similar;
ESET identifica un malware espía en aplicación de Google Play


----------



## unmonje (Dic 6, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Estas muy mal, te explico;
> 
> 1) No te van hacer publicidad a ti, van a usar TU informacion para meterte publicidad A TI, se entiende la diferencia?
> 
> ...


Esto se corresponde con que --> Casi *nadie se levanta a la mañana, para hacer una aplicación de mensajería de orden mundial , para quedar bien con los habitantes del planeta de manera gratuita. --> Nadie trabaja gratis. --> Nada es gratis   *


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 6, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Esto se corresponde con que --> Casi *nadie se levanta a la mañana, para hacer una aplicación de mensajería de orden mundial , para quedar bien con los habitantes del planeta de manera gratuita. --> Nadie trabaja gratis. --> Nada es gratis  *


Bueeeee....Telegram es bastante parecido a lo que pedís, al menos por ahora.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2021)

Si tenés habilitado el "Hola Google" y hablás de diarrea , te enviarán publicidad de jarabe para la tos !


----------



## el_patriarca (Dic 6, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Estas muy mal, te explico;
> 
> 1) No te van hacer publicidad a ti, van a usar TU informacion para meterte publicidad A TI, se entiende la diferencia?
> 
> ...



No me va a quitar el sueño que alguien haga plata con mi nombre.
El que quiera privacidad tendrá nomas que mandar cartas o tocar la puerta de sus seres queridos como en el siglo 19.
Yo creo que muchos aquí ya le estarán pidiendo regalías por sus datos a Zuckerberg


----------



## unmonje (Dic 7, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bueeeee....Telegram es bastante parecido a lo que pedís, al menos por ahora.


Averiguaré como se financian    No hay magia (tengo Telegram para emergencias)


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 7, 2021)

el_patriarca dijo:


> No me va a quitar el sueño que alguien haga plata con mi nombre


Nadie te lo va a quitar, pero ten en cuenta que para las empresas, TU eres un numero, NO una persona... Asi que si no publicitas TU, dudo lo hagan por ti


----------



## malesi (Dic 8, 2021)

Hoy en día quien quiera privacidad, solo tiene que cerrar la puerta.
vieja del visillo - Bing video


----------



## Nicolas16 (Dic 8, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Si! Pero todo tiene un fin netamente comercial.
> Porque los otros días tuve una fuerte discusión con mí vecino.
> Y al día sig. me aparecieron publicidades de armas jeje.


 el fbi nos espia jajajaj


----------



## unmonje (Dic 8, 2021)

Nadando en la superficie, la RED dice que : 
 Telegram, al menos por ahora, sigue pagando el costo de sus mas de 300 empleados, y sus caros servidores, financiado por donaciones de su propio fundador y propietario de la red social Rusa VK (algo parecido a Facebook pero Ruso) el señor Paul Duróv (ampliaremos oportunamente)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 8, 2021)

Recuerdo que un amigo hace años que me dijo que usaba una app rusa, similar a "guasap", porque no había problema de sustración de datos ni seguimiento por parte de otros..debe ser esa. 
También recuerdo que tenía una app que le decía cuando alguien se conectaba, se desconectaba, escribía, leía o tenía el móvil encendido o apagado. Bastaba con que ese alguien fuera usuario de guasas y similares, todas menos la rusa. 🤷‍♂️🕵️‍♂️


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 8, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> al menos por ahora


No se olviden de leer esto!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 8, 2021)

Desde el momento en que el creido del barrio empezó a pasearse pavoneándose con uno de los primeros móviles, mal llamados ladrillos, pegado a la oreja y dando voces para llamar la atención... empezamos a estar perdidos, se nos vino encima una revolución, un algo que sólo los americanos conocían y que venía para quedarse, para introducirse en nuestras vidas, en las entrañas de nuestra civilización, para rebuscar ahí, bien dentro...

[El próximo capítulo de la saga policiaca y de espionaje se lo debo.. ] 🤣


----------



## unmonje (Dic 9, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No se olviden de leer esto!!!


Lo hemos leído Doctor atentamente,  solo me tomé la libertad de expandir un poco mas el comentario de lo que leí por ahi    Abrazo


----------



## aitopes (Dic 9, 2021)

*Nadie paga por usar Android* (es un sistema operativo gratuito), ni por realizar búsquedas, ni por mandar correos a través de *Gmail* ni tampoco por utilizar *Google Maps.* Pero es que Google no cobra en dinero, *cobra en datos.*

No estamos descubriendo nada a nadie: *desde Mountain View se amasa una enorme cantidad de información* del uso que hacen millones de personas de los productos Google. La propia compañía pone a disposición de cada uno de sus usuarios el perfil que maneja de ellos y todo lo que recolecta de su día a día online. Y se puede consultar a través de la sección *‘Mi Actividad’,* en la que se ven las búsquedas, los trayectos en Google Maps o las *aplicaciones que has descargado en tu móvil Android.*


Pero lo que no se sabía hasta ahora era cómo el sistema de seguimiento de *Google* ha sido perfeccionado hasta tal punto que la compañía *sabe cuando estás montado en una bicicleta,* subiendo una montaña, dentro de una *tienda o incluso el tiempo que pasas en el probador.

Google sabe si vas en bici y quién está a tu alrededor*
Según una investigación llevada a cabo por la página web Quartz, los teléfonos que tengan activa la opción de ‘Historial de ubicaciones’ envían a los servidores de la compañía una serie de datos de lo más interesantes, como por ejemplo *una lista con el tipo de movimiento que el software cree que estás haciendo* (como caminar, ir en bici, en tren, en coche…), la presión barométrica, si estás conectado a una red móvil o a un Wifi, la *dirección* *MAC* del router al que estés conectado (para identificarlo), la MAC para de los dispositivos que tengan el Bluetooth abierto, *el nivel de batería*, su voltaje, las *coordenadas GPS* (y también la altura a la que te encuentres).




Es decir, mucho más que el sitio en el que estés. *Especialmente interesante es la información de los dispositivos Bluetooth* que se encuentren cerca del teléfono. En la actualidad, muchos teléfonos tienen activo el Bluetooth de manera automática, por lo que van recabando *la dirección MAC* (la matrícula única de cada aparato que puede conectarse a Internet y que lo identifica y distingue de todos los demás), lo que significa que *cada teléfono que utilice la tecnología de Google se convierte en una especie de punto de espionaje:* gracias a esta argucia, se puede saber por ejemplo quién está en la misma habitación que el propietario del teléfono.

*La metodología empleada*
Quartz ha realizado esta investigación utilizando cuatro teléfonos *Android* (sin tarjeta SIM) que conectó a una red Wifi que estaba monitorizada *para saber exactamente qué datos descargaban y enviaban a Internet.* Una vez analizada esa información, se dieron cuenta de todo lo que *Google parece estar manejando en 2018.
Así das permiso a Google para que lo sepa todo*
El historial de ubicación *en la práctica es un permiso para que Google recoja todo tipo de datos de localización* de sus usuarios. Para lo terminales Android está activada por defecto (en iPhone Google pregunta la primera vez que se usa Google Maps, se entra en una cuenta de correo *Gmail o de empieza a usar Google Fotos* ). En esta última, por ejemplo, sirve para poder buscar una determinada localización y encontrar así las imágenes tomadas allí. Y cuando pide permiso para activar esta opción, no avisa que va a *recolectar este tipo de información tan detallada.*
Tal y como destaca Quartz, cuando Google Maps pregunta a sus usuarios *si quieren activar el Historial de ubicación*, solo lo hace avisando de que *Google utilizará los datos para mejorar la aplicación,* para ser más eficiente a la hora de mostrar los tiempos estimados de llegada o para ofrecer anuncios más útiles. No para conocer la identidad de los aparatos que tengan cerca (y de paso, *muy probablemente conocer la identidad de sus propietarios gracias a la información que ya tenga en sus servidores* ). 



Para leer mas: 
He mirado todos los datos que Google tiene sobre mí, y confirmo que es el Gran Hermano definitivo​

No logro encontrar, pero había un artículo que comparaba esto con lo que sabía la KGB de los ciudadanos rusos, y a la par de Google eran unos principiantes: sabian donde trabajabas, si habías escrito una carta a alguien, donde compraste el pan, y poco mas. Y eso solo de los considerados "sospechosos". Google sabe todo lo que se cuenta más arriba, de todo el mundo.

Saludos cordiales, 
Aitopes.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 9, 2021)

aitopes dijo:


> *Nadie paga por usar Android* (es un sistema operativo gratuito), ni por realizar búsquedas, ni por mandar correos a través de *Gmail* ni tampoco por utilizar *Google Maps.* Pero es que Google no cobra en dinero, *cobra en datos.*
> 
> No estamos descubriendo nada a nadie: *desde Mountain View se amasa una enorme cantidad de información* del uso que hacen millones de personas de los productos Google. La propia compañía pone a disposición de cada uno de sus usuarios el perfil que maneja de ellos y todo lo que recolecta de su día a día online. Y se puede consultar a través de la sección *‘Mi Actividad’,* en la que se ven las búsquedas, los trayectos en Google Maps o las *aplicaciones que has descargado en tu móvil Android.*
> 
> ...


A nosotros no nos cobra billetes, pero hace dinero con nuestros datos y nuestro tiempo. Cuando te aparece un molesto aviso, que tenés que bloquear, usa tu tiempo de vida, que a la postre es dinero. Por ejemplo cuando te llaman por teléfono para venderte una pavada.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 9, 2021)

Y si nos ponemos estrictos, existen rastreadores del mouse y teclado, incluso los toques el tactil del movil, etc ...

Esos datos recopilados, son para entender qué es lo que señalas (mayormente cuando lees), para saber si sos un bot (mayormente, un humano tiene una forma aleatoria de tocar o mover el mouse, y demas, un bot no), etc...

Todo lo que se pueda vender en datos, lo van hacer.

O acaso no conocen la imagen de 1x1 pixeles?


----------



## Nepper (Dic 9, 2021)

No puedo evitar no poner este video aquí


----------



## el_patriarca (Dic 10, 2021)

Ajajj tan cierto...


----------



## dinoelectro (Ene 11, 2022)

Pensé que este foro estaba dedicado a temas de ciencia y tecnologia y no a difundir teorias conspiranoicas de un grupo paranoico. 
Es cierto que el ciber espionaje existe, pero dudo mucho que estén interesados a tal grado de sabotear los experimentos de un hobbista


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 11, 2022)

Ya somos dos que pensamos igual.

A menos que nuestros proyectos le sirvan a la NASA cosa que dudo mucho.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 11, 2022)

Que nos espían está claro, porque ellos mismos lo han confesado... eso sí, lo que saquen de mi ordenador sólo servirá para ocupar un espacio inútil en sus maravillosos super ordenadores de mafiosos. 😛


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 12, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> " lo que saquen de mi ordenador sólo servirá para ocupar un espacio inútil en sus maravillosos super ordenadores de mafiosos. "


!En realidad lo espacio NO es inútil , y SI mucho al contrario , ese es muy precioso , lo que puede sener inútil es la información  en que el fue armazenado!
!Jo tengo 126Gb armazenado en mi disco rigido de : articulos tecnicos  , libros , magazines , diseños y miles y miles cosas todas esas relacionadas con Electronica que nin se mas lo que es debido a lo verdadero Caos en que si quedan armazenadas , Jajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 12, 2022)

Hasta que no entiendan que NO importa siquiera el tipo de informacion, siempre y cuando sea INFORMACION, no van a parar de decir que no les importa.

Ya por existir de alguna forma, en la parte digital, ya está.
Simplemente con tener telefono fijo, o algun impuesto a su nombre, ya es informacion.

Si realmente no quieren figurar en ningun lado, deberian nacer sin nombre, vivir de lo que cocechan, y manejarse solo con efectivo.

Con el hecho de nacer, ya tienen datos del nombre de los padres, y desde SUS nombres hasta tipo y grupo sanguineo...

PD: Yo tengo varios DVD, CD, un disco externo de 1TB, y 2 PC con 320GB, 500GB y 1TB, lleno, inundado de informacion de todo tipo (principalmente musica), ya no tengo espacio en el telefono (32GB)....
Soy asesino de espacio...  🤦‍♂️


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ene 12, 2022)

dinoelectro dijo:


> pero dudo mucho que estén interesados a tal grado de sabotear los experimentos de un hobbista


Es que no copian tecnología, copian las ideas... y una buena idea puede venir de cualquier persona en cualquier 
parte del mundo. Ideas pequeñas se volvieron grandes empresas con el tiempo, dejando miles de millones de 
dólares en ganancias.


----------



## dinoelectro (Ene 12, 2022)

Desde ese punto de vista tiene mucho sentido lo que dices👌 Sin embargo encuentro mucho más productivo espiar una Intitucion del estado, un banco, el laboratorio de una universidad importante o un centro de inteligencia militar que a un usuario común y corriente como soy yo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 12, 2022)

Pensen ustedes cuanta información (inportante o no)  disponibles en las manos  sea esa cual for tienes Google con su "nubens de armazenagen de datos" 
!Saludos!


----------



## el_patriarca (Ene 12, 2022)

Lo que pasa es que a todo mundo le gusta creerse fox mulder

Y que de un momento a otro te van a tumbar la puerta unos encapuchados armados y te quitarán la laptop.

Luego te das cuenta que la vida tiene cosas más importantes, maduras, y se te pasa.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 12, 2022)

De todas formas, por si acaso, no escriban un diario en su pc. 
Si pasáramos a un archivo nuestras vivencias, aunque nos parecieran "sosas" y cotidianas, podría ser que ahí sí que hubiese algo de interés...la conversación "confidencial" paseando al perro con tu vecino empleado de las fuerzas del orden, la visita a la mujer del banquero, como entras sin problemas en la casa del ministro para reparar sus electrodomésticos, los trapos sucios del ayuntamiento que te cuenta tu primo informático, las fotos de la vecinita del piso de abajo, pues eso...lo cotidiano "sin interés" para nadie.  

Y no digamos lo que se aprende en los bares cuando te dedicas a "vivir la noche"...

A veces, los que nos dedicamos a esto de la electrónica, tenemos la posibilidad de acceder a "ocasiones", personajes, lugares y edificios emblemáticos, vetados para otros. Imagínense que empiezo a largar..... 
Naa... no recuerdo lo que comí ayer y me voy a acordar de lo que hablé con ........ en el 89. 


Escriban, escriban... jeje.


----------



## el_patriarca (Ene 12, 2022)

El otro día, hablé con mi hermano de que su auto necesitaba reparación del radiador porque tenía fuga. A las horas me salió en el marketplace ofertas de radiadores nuevos y a medio uso.
Esto de la recopilación de datos con fines lucrativos existe y lo he verificado. No tengo por qué negarlo.

PERO, porque siempre hay un pero:

Resulta que he dicho que no voy a ver jamás ninguna película de marvel ni de ningún superhéroe porque me parecen basura y media. Y ahí están... todo el maldito día me llenan de publicidad de que spider man es la mejor película de todos los tiempos. La que más ha ganado, la qué va a arrasar los oscares, que sale no se quién con no se quién.

La decisión es totalmente mía. si voy a ver la peli, google, zuckerberg y marvel han ganado. Pero si no voy al cine he ganado yo. Esa es la diferencia que debería entender la gente en lugar de inventar conspiraciones. Hacernos la idea de que la máquina de espionaje está ahí. La diferencia es que si nosotros decidimos no caer en su juego y gastar nuestra plata en lo que nos ofrecen, ya hemos ganado.

Y por cierto, en invierno saldrá otra película de marvel que será la nueva mejor película de todos los tiempos. y el 2023 otra, y el 2024 otra...


----------



## unmonje (Ene 12, 2022)

el_patriarca dijo:


> El otro día, hablé con mi hermano de que su auto necesitaba reparación del radiador porque tenía fuga. A las horas me salió en el marketplace ofertas de radiadores nuevos y a medio uso.
> Esto de la recopilación de datos con fines lucrativos existe y lo he verificado. No tengo por qué negarlo.
> 
> PERO, porque siempre hay un pero:
> ...


Cualquier marca que me aparece en la red, no la compro. No importa de que se trate, No me opongo que pongan publicidad en la calle o en la TV, pero no acepto que me interrumpan o usen mi tiempo. No importa el motivo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 12, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Cualquier marca que me aparece en la red, no la compro. No importa de que se trate, No me opongo que pongan publicidad en la calle o en la TV, pero no acepto que me interrumpan o usen mi tiempo. No importa el motivo


Tengo un amigo que siempre dice lo mismo, "no compro nada de lo que anuncian en la tv, si lo hiciéramos todos dejarían de bombardearnos con tanto anuncio".... Imagino que los cabeza cuadrada no se darían o no querrían darse cuenta del motivo.

De todas formas creo que hoy por hoy hay muy pocos fabricantes que (aunque lo nieguen) no compren sus montajes en China. Así que sea la marca que sea es posible que venga del mism lado... ellos ganan 🥴

De todas formas yo hago lo mismo (a no ser que la vieja me mande a comprar "el coso ese que sale en la tele y que me va tan bien") no compro marcas, compro marcas blancas o lo que sea que esté mas barato y no me parezca que es una porquería.


Pd. Las películas de spiderman son una verdadera 💩... al menos las cinco o seis últimas.


----------

